# The Dumbest Anti-Steroid Copes



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

"Muh Early Death" "Muh Health Problems!"

First of all, just stick to test, and maybe throw in some deca or something else light and you're good. 
Beyond that though, I find it baffling to act as though "early death" in a post industrial society is a legitimate setback.

People over the age of 65 spend the VAST majority of their time watching television. So yeah, if you do steroids I think it's perfectly reasonable to have a chad body during youth, to trade off a handful of years watching television.

The weirdest thing to me though, is the fact that people literally get paid 30k a year to go fight people in some shithole country, risking their lives, getting their legs and balls and arms blown off, and this is somehow seen as a perfectly legitimate, NT thing to do.

Anyone who joins the military but is against steroids is retarded. Anyone who is incel but doesn't take steroids is retarded.

"Waaaaah I wanna slay but I don't wanna die at 65!". To fucking bad you entitled cuck. Nothing in life is a free, but you get a choice that many people don't have. Steroids will legitimately ascend people, so if you're an incel who whines about his inceldom but you haven't taken steroids, then save it.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2021)

btw steriods are cope abuse hgh or death


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Dec 15, 2021)

yah inject yourself goy

First test: 22.4 nmol/L = 646 ng/dL
second test (when on supplements): 46.9 nmol/L= 1352 ng/dL (roid free)


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 15, 2021)

Ryan said:


> btw steriods are cope abuse hgh or death


only hgh and forever


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 15, 2021)

No steroids for your face


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 15, 2021)

Steroids is not natural


----------



## Grindr God (Dec 15, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> "Muh Early Death" "Muh Health Problems!"
> 
> First of all, just stick to test, and maybe throw in some deca or something else light and you're good.
> Beyond that though, I find it baffling to act as though "early death" in a post industrial society is a legitimate setback.
> ...


you sound like a dumb clown, steroids are incredibly dangerous and it's even more amplified if you do not have access to good health insurance... 

doesn't take much to damage the body


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Dec 15, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> yah inject yourself goy
> 
> First test: 22.4 nmol/L = 646 ng/dL
> second test (when on supplements): 46.9 nmol/L= 1352 ng/dL (roid free)
> ...


and? Those supplements won't give you nearly the same results as PEDs do. I even doubt there is any difference in muscle building between your first and second test


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> No steroids for your face



Cope harder. I literally had pussy handed to me on a silver platter 8 weeks into my first cycle


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Dec 15, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Cope harder. I literally had pussy handed to me on a silver platter 8 weeks into my first cycle


Face changed after 8 weeks? Insane if legit.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 15, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Cope harder. I literally had pussy handed to me on a silver platter 8 weeks into my first cycle


you're still ugly tho


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Face changed after 8 weeks? Insane if legit.



Lmao no. I got muscular with a focus on making my shoulders broad as possible along with a narrow as possible waist with and maintaing leanness. At the 8 weeks mark a woman stopped me on the street to come smoke with her at her place. A went to a party in the following two days and just sat on the couch next to this high tier asian girl until she started groping me. 

Sounds like narcy brag I know, but "No Body For Your Face" is cope. Body is a massive, massive halo. Girls go for skinny chads and tall normies because buff normies and barely even exist. A top tier body is so much rarer than HTN face and good height and it shows.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Dec 15, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Lmao no. I got muscular with a focus on making my shoulders broad as possible along with a narrow as possible waist with and maintaing leanness. At the 8 weeks mark a woman stopped me on the street to come smoke with her at her place. A went to a party in the following two days and just sat on the couch next to this high tier asian girl until she started groping me.
> 
> Sounds like narcy brag I know, but "No Body For Your Face" is cope. Body is a massive, massive halo. Girls go for skinny chads and tall normies because buff normies and barely even exist. A top tier body is so much rarer than HTN face and good height and it shows.


How to make shoulders broader? All I do is elevated pushups (high legs), lateral raises and pullups while eating tons of animal protein.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

Youthful said:


> How to make shoulders broader? All I do is elevated pushups (high legs), lateral raises and pullups while eating tons of animal protein.



Spam Lateral Raises every day. Start at 5 lbs and spam them til you can't anymore. When you reach fatique move up to 10. Then spam to failure. Keep moving up 5lbs in weight until you can only do 5. Then rest, and do a set of 10 of the one you only reach 5 at.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 15, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> View attachment 1442729


Hair is life


----------



## Constantin Denis (Dec 15, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> yah inject yourself goy
> 
> First test: 22.4 nmol/L = 646 ng/dL
> second test (when on supplements): 46.9 nmol/L= 1352 ng/dL (roid free)
> ...


can you tell me what supplements you took pls?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> View attachment 1442729



> the hair loss effect of Testosteronre enanthate which converts to DHT can be easily counteracted with finasteride
> there exist anabolic-androgenic steroids (AAS) such as Anavar with low angrogen effect so they rarely bing to androgen receptors in the scalp.
> the hair loss effect of high androgenity AAS like Nandrolone can be still counteracted with minox (better if oral) and castor oil (oral-only since the topical use is useless)


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 15, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> > the hair loss effect of Testosteronre enanthate which converts to DHT can be easily counteracted with finasteride
> > there exist anabolic-androgenic steroids (AAS) such as Anavar with low angrogen effect so they rarely bing to androgen receptors in the scalp.
> > the hair loss effect of high androgenity AAS like Nandrolone can be still counteracted with minox (better if oral) and castor oil (oral-only since the topical use is useless)


just become a lab rat theory


----------



## gamma (Dec 15, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> > the hair loss effect of Testosteronre enanthate which converts to DHT can be easily counteracted with finasteride
> > there exist anabolic-androgenic steroids (AAS) such as Anavar with low angrogen effect so they rarely bing to androgen receptors in the scalp.
> > the hair loss effect of high androgenity AAS like Nandrolone can be still counteracted with minox (better if oral) and castor oil (oral-only since the topical use is useless)


Fin isn't enough for hight doses of T

And blocking dht, you will have increased T levels IN THE SCALP that still make hair fall


----------



## badg96 (Dec 15, 2021)

gamma said:


> Fin isn't enough for hight doses of T
> 
> And blocking dht, you will have increased T levels IN THE SCALP that still make hair fall


only solution is ru588 he block androgenes in scalp


----------



## gamma (Dec 15, 2021)

badg96 said:


> only solution is ru588 he block androgenes in scalp


You use finasteride or dutasteride? +Ru588


----------



## badg96 (Dec 15, 2021)

gamma said:


> You use finasteride or dutasteride? +Ru588


finasteride+ ru588


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 15, 2021)

Honestly do what the fuck you want. I am indiffirent to anyone who decides to stay natty or juice. I am going to stay natty because thats what I want to do. There should be no shame in which path you decide to take.

All I will say is do your research if you decide to take PEDs. I am also assuming that PEDs are expensive. I also don't approve of teenagers abusing PEDs to take shortcuts.

I agree there is so much fear mongering over steroid/PED use. Its healthier to be blasting T over living a sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Dec 15, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Face changed after 8 weeks? Insane if legit.





Youthful said:


> Face changed after 8 weeks? Insane if legit.


It took me just over a year of roiding from 17-18 to really notice substantial dimorphic facial changes, but i havent run anything extreme or crazy doses. I bet if you ran a lot of ius of hgh with a high dose of test and tren and had a palate expander in your mouth youd look different after only 10 weeks


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Real (Dec 15, 2021)

Good thread thanks

You don't worry about hair?


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

Real said:


> Good thread thanks
> 
> You don't worry about hair?


My family has actually insane genetics for not balding so I'm not worried about it. I take fin as well just in case while on roids, and I haven't noticed any difference in my hair before or after roids


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> you're still ugly tho


Wrong


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 15, 2021)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> It took me just over a year of roiding from 17-18 to really notice substantial dimorphic facial changes, but i havent run anything extreme or crazy doses. I bet if you ran a lot of ius of hgh with a high dose of test and tren and had a palate expander in your mouth youd look different after only 10 weeks


Retard ass don't being doing roids at age 17


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Dec 15, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> yah inject yourself goy
> 
> First test: 22.4 nmol/L = 646 ng/dL
> second test (when on supplements): 46.9 nmol/L= 1352 ng/dL (roid free)
> ...


what supplements could boost t so much?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 15, 2021)

The less people that do actual life changing and life enhancing things like steroids the better for us that aren't pussies that actually do them. Stop trying to convert people tbh. 99% of this forum is too afraid to even use minoxidil let alone use a needle and pin anything at all. 

3 weeks into my first cycle and I've never felt better in my life. 2 weeks in and I was already getting comments about my size changes.


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 15, 2021)

finally a high iq user, anti-steroid copers are actually the biggest dumbfucks on the planet

getting on test was the best decision i've ever made, i'm somewhat of a hyper responder and i'm now being coached by an ifbb pro

i guarantee you the average guy who blasts test, does his bloodwork and keeps his diet in check is healthier than 99% of the population who are fat useless fucks eating processed junk all day, dont even exercise and look like absolute shit

"but muh small balls" 
who _actually _gives a fuck about testicle size, if you're that concerned use HCG jfl

if you're not a manlet and you aren't smart roiding, just fucking lol at your existence


----------



## TakaTeo (Dec 15, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> just become a lab rat theory


Yes.


----------



## TakaTeo (Dec 15, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> The less people that do actual life changing and life enhancing things like steroids the better for us that aren't pussies that actually do them. Stop trying to convert people tbh. 99% of this forum is too afraid to even use minoxidil let alone use a needle and pin anything at all.
> 
> 3 weeks into my first cycle and I've never felt better in my life. 2 weeks in and I was already getting comments about my size changes.


people here are pussies, i hopped on AIs as soon as i turned 16 and then test like 2 months later lol. cant looksmax away the bitch boy high inhib mindset most people here have when it comes to "unnatural" shit


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 15, 2021)

Never take your health for granted. Women don't want to be around guys with health problems, it's a drag on everyone around even if they don't admit it.

I agree that the problems with steroids are exaggerated but they are still real and if you use them enough it will negatively impact your health and there are thousands of 30-something and 40-something guys on the internet who roided it up and are on test for life now with early onset atherosclerosis and issues with their organs. Young guys think they're invincible but one day you'll be that age and the time goes by fast. Steroids age your body at super-speed, not just your face. Whatever the weak link is in your body, that's what will give problems early.


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 15, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Never take your health for granted. Women don't want to be around guys with health problems, it's a drag on everyone around even if they don't admit it.
> 
> I agree that the problems with steroids are exaggerated but they are still real and if you use them enough it will negatively impact your health and there are thousands of 30-something and 40-something guys on the internet who roided it up and are on test for life now with early onset atherosclerosis and issues with their organs. Young guys think they're invincible but one day you'll be that age and the time goes by fast. Steroids age your body at super-speed, not just your face. Whatever the weak link is in your body, that's what will give problems early.


total cope

being on test for life is only bad if you're a little soy boy who's afraid of needles

those 30/40 year old guys had no idea how to run gear and just did what their 90iq gym bro told them i.e. tren, dbol, deca with no test base on first cycle

we have access to literally 1000x the information now that they did, we have mpmd etc. if you fuck yourself up from gear in 2021, its not because gear is bad, it's because you're an absolute fucking retard.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 16, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> those 30/40 year old guys had no idea how to run gear and *just did what their 90iq gym bro told them* i.e. tren, dbol, deca with no test base on first cycle
> 
> we have access to literally 1000x the information now that they did, *we have mpmd etc.* if you fuck yourself up from gear in 2021, its not because gear is bad, it's because you're an absolute fucking retard.


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 16, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> total cope
> 
> being on test for life is only bad if you're a little soy boy who's afraid of needles
> 
> ...



I was on test for many years straight, never used large amounts of gear, and I still struggled with various sides and needed to be on some form of ancilliary at any one time. Have you even done a single cycle? Or are you just another kid who watches too much Tony Huge? If you think that sort of lifestyle is healthy then you are young and stupid. I'm older than most people here and only talk from experience. Steroids aren't going to fix all your problems. Do you steroids if you're seriously into bodybuilding, don't do steroids if you foolishly think they will make you attractive or somehow change your life for the better.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 16, 2021)

Steroidcels are some of the biggest copers, including yourself, based on this thread.


----------



## JustAFewMM (Dec 16, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> I was on test for many years straight, never used large amounts of gear, and I still struggled with various sides and needed to be on some form of ancilliary at any one time. Have you even done a single cycle? Or are you just another kid who watches too much Tony Huge? If you think that sort of lifestyle is healthy then you are young and stupid. I'm older than most people here and only talk from experience. Steroids aren't going to fix all your problems. Do you steroids if you're seriously into bodybuilding, don't do steroids if you foolishly think they will make you attractive or somehow change your life for the better.


agree with this but i also agree with OP, in the end simply you do it or you dont


----------



## JustAFewMM (Dec 16, 2021)

JustAFewMM said:


> agree with this but i also agree with OP, in the end simply you do it or you dont


also to mention just because you dont take steroids means you will be healthy for life btw


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> I was on test for many years straight, never used large amounts of gear, and I still struggled with various sides and needed to be on some form of ancilliary at any one time. Have you even done a single cycle? Or are you just another kid who watches too much Tony Huge? If you think that sort of lifestyle is healthy then you are young and stupid. I'm older than most people here and only talk from experience. Steroids aren't going to fix all your problems. Do you steroids if you're seriously into bodybuilding, don't do steroids if you foolishly think they will make you attractive or somehow change your life for the better.


 "Have you even done a single cycle" 
I'm competing in bodybuilding and my coach is an IFBB pro dumbfuck. Who tf is Tony Huge? And you're a dumbass if you had to constantly use an ancillary on test, I've never even had to go near an AI. You should have lowered the dosage or some shit, idk why you'd blast test for years when you don't even respond well to it.

"foolishly make you attractive" LMAO, I'm a 6"4 hyper responder, I'm getting pussy thrown at me left right and centre.
studies literally show how women react to massive shoulders the same way men react to massive tits. gtfo with your old man cope bro.


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 16, 2021)

Some legit concerns are:
1) Prison
2) Criminal Record, affects getting an apartment, jobs, and travel - Everything you do online is recorded and traceable. Including people who think they're "clever" and use bitcoin where every transaction is recorded in the block chain, and exchanges like coinbase are required by law to turn all of their customer data over to the U.S. goverment, and companies and orginizations have algos running full time to trace everything, and even untagle transactions that you try to hide with a tumbler. If you buy it from a friend, or guy at the gym, it's still traceable when they bust him, they'll lighten his sentence for ratting you out, get a search warrent and then bust you. And all these retarded buying it from the guy on the looksmax discord, discord saves everything you write in there forever, even if you delete it. Lmao if you believe a drug dealer over doing your own research. Any one who buys it from overseas sellers (who's in the U.S., and thinks the U.S. doesn't have legal rights to seize foreign servers, bought into a marketing scam and hasn't researched how the U.S. does business. Look at what happened to Kim Dot Com, not even a U.S. citizen, and not in the U.S. but he had pirated movies on his website that U.S. customers were looking at, so they flew into his country and fucking took him and put him in an American Jail. Once they get the seller, they get your address and your name, not that there's not a million other ways DEA can get you, and has already been busting steroid users for years and years.
2) You don't know what you're injecting. It's illegal so you could be injecting anything.

If you found a doctor to legally prescribe it to you, then you don't have those concerns, only the health concerns. But in that case, you can't cycle it, your natural test production will shut down and you will be reliant on it for life. 

I think an interesting question is, is it possible to build a physic that really turns women on, without resorting to illegal substances. My guess is that it is, and that the face of a man with a more natty physic can mog the face of a roidhead. Btw, your risking permeant erectile disfunction with Finastercide and Dutastricide for something that might not even save your hairline. Look at what happened to the user @Native, he's fucking balding and taking every hair medication possible and it's not saving him. Did only one cycle of test.

But back to the Natty Physic that many women find optimally appealing for SEX...

Johnny Sins is the most popular male porn star, according to shit tons of male porn stars I ran through google trends (lol). This means, he very likely has female appeal as well as male appeal.

according to MPMD (below) he only gained 40 lbs of muscle in 5+ years and hit diminishing returns, he believes he is natural and that physic is absolutely achievable natural.


The second most popular male porn star is Michael Vegas, and his physic is easily achievable without roiding:


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> Some legit concerns are:
> 1) Prison
> 2) Criminal Record, affects getting an apartment, jobs, and travel - Everything you do online is recorded and traceable. Including people who think they're "clever" and use bitcoin where every transaction is recorded in the block chain, and exchanges like coinbase are required by law to turn all of their customer data over to the U.S. goverment, and companies and orginizations have algos running full time to trace everything, and even untagle transactions that you try to hide with a tumbler. If you buy it from a friend, or guy at the gym, it's still traceable when they bust him, they'll lighten his sentence for ratting you out, get a search warrent and then bust you. And all these retarded buying it from the guy on the looksmax discord, discord saves everything you write in there forever, even if you delete it. Lmao if you believe a drug dealer over doing your own research. Any one who buys it from overseas sellers (who's in the U.S., and thinks the U.S. doesn't have legal rights to seize foreign servers, bought into a marketing scam and hasn't researched how the U.S. does business. Look at what happened to Kim Dot Com, not even a U.S. citizen, and not in the U.S. but he had pirated movies on his website that U.S. customers were looking at, so they flew into his country and fucking took him and put him in an American Jail. Once they get the seller, they get your address and your name, not that there's not a million other ways DEA can get you, and has already been busting steroid users for years and years.
> 2) You don't know what you're injecting. It's illegal so you could be injecting anything.
> ...



I've never seen such a long post filled with useless retarded bullshit in my entire life. 

I don't even know where to start, just don't listen to a single thing this absolute fucking idiot says.


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 16, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> I've never seen such a long post filled with useless retarded bullshit in my entire life.
> 
> I don't even know where to start, just don't listen to a single thing this absolute fucking idiot says.


Great argument.

But I can't really blame you.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3608708/


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Lmao no. I got muscular with a focus on making my shoulders broad as possible along with a narrow as possible waist with and maintaing leanness. At the 8 weeks mark a woman stopped me on the street to come smoke with her at her place. A went to a party in the following two days and just sat on the couch next to this high tier asian girl until she started groping me.
> 
> Sounds like narcy brag I know, but "No Body For Your Face" is cope. Body is a massive, massive halo. Girls go for skinny chads and tall normies because buff normies and barely even exist. A top tier body is so much rarer than HTN face and good height and it shows.


height?


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 16, 2021)

Mriske said:


> height?



5'11


----------



## Deleted member 13847 (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> Some legit concerns are:
> 1) Prison
> 2) Criminal Record, affects getting an apartment, jobs, and travel - Everything you do online is recorded and traceable. Including people who think they're "clever" and use bitcoin where every transaction is recorded in the block chain, and exchanges like coinbase are required by law to turn all of their customer data over to the U.S. goverment, and companies and orginizations have algos running full time to trace everything, and even untagle transactions that you try to hide with a tumbler. If you buy it from a friend, or guy at the gym, it's still traceable when they bust him, they'll lighten his sentence for ratting you out, get a search warrent and then bust you. And all these retarded buying it from the guy on the looksmax discord, discord saves everything you write in there forever, even if you delete it. Lmao if you believe a drug dealer over doing your own research. Any one who buys it from overseas sellers (who's in the U.S., and thinks the U.S. doesn't have legal rights to seize foreign servers, bought into a marketing scam and hasn't researched how the U.S. does business. Look at what happened to Kim Dot Com, not even a U.S. citizen, and not in the U.S. but he had pirated movies on his website that U.S. customers were looking at, so they flew into his country and fucking took him and put him in an American Jail. Once they get the seller, they get your address and your name, not that there's not a million other ways DEA can get you, and has already been busting steroid users for years and years.
> 2) You don't know what you're injecting. It's illegal so you could be injecting anything.
> ...



Great argument.


noodlelover said:


> But I can't really blame you.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3608708/


The fact youre arguing this unironically is genuinely hilarious, you must be genuinely schizo if you think the DEA is holding data for some random guy buying roids online using btc, please dude take your meds if you actually believe the first two points
Last point is arguably somewhat legitimate, I would personally never touch roids knowing that it could affect my hairline and collagen, though for a select few this isnt a problem
Permanent ED with fin is extremely unlikely
There are reputable sellers of roids online where you will know what youre getting and you can always get it tested

Youre arguing for all the wrong reasons tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> Great argument.
> 
> But I can't really blame you.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3608708/


Try again, I've been on for 7 weeks.

You are fucking retarded enough to think that if you buy steroids, you'll get a criminal record and the DEA will come after you. You must actually be so fucking mentally deficient it's unreal. Do you actually think law enforcement has the time and effort to do that? If they cared that much about people using, they'd bust in to every gym and bodybuilding event and search everyone.

Nobody has ever went to prison for personal steroid use, that is not a risk in the slightest. High inhib autism at its peak.

You absolutely do know what you're injecting, you just have to know your source and get your bloodwork. If you knew literally anything about AAS you'd know that fake testosterone is essentially unheard of as it's so fucking cheap to make.

You can't shut yourself down for life either you absolute dumbfuck, why would you write any of this, you know literally fuck all. You can't even spell physique or use correct grammar, so don't even _try_ to insult my intelligence.

"A physique that turns women on". That's not why you roid you 67IQ incel dumpsterfuck, it's fun as fuck and you feel amazing. I got easy pussy before roids. And anyway, everyone knows that women aren't at all honest about what they're attracted to, they will say what's politically correct.

And you used male pornstars as examples, are you mentally disabled? *Women get paid to have sex with them you fucking retarded cunt,* we shouldn't aspire to look like them. Shitting on T as it could make you bald, uses bald guy as example of peak sex appeal. 

God you are so fucking stupid. "Finastercide" does not cause permanent ED, you can't even spell it so shut your dumb ass tf up, you are spouting typical low IQ myrhs that any dumpsterfuck normie would parrot after hearing once.

And you call that skinny fat guy a physique? He looks like absolute dog shit, nobody works out with that physique as their goal...


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 16, 2021)

Con said:


> Great argument.
> 
> The fact youre arguing this unironically is genuinely hilarious, you must be genuinely schizo if you think the DEA is holding data for some random guy buying roids online using btc, please dude take your meds if you actually believe the first two points
> Last point is arguably somewhat legitimate, I would personally never touch roids knowing that it could affect my hairline and collagen, though for a select few this isnt a problem
> ...


I've read forum posts of people talking about how their husbands are locked up because of steroids they used years ago before they even met them, after the DEA busted the dealers and seized their server with names and addresses. It's a federal crime, and investigations are led by the FBI, DEA, and homeland security (Link). It could be all larps, but that's a risk your taking when you choose to be a drug addict. Just because you stop using, doesn't mean the data of your crimes will disappear.


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

Con said:


> Great argument.
> 
> The fact youre arguing this unironically is genuinely hilarious, you must be genuinely schizo if you think the DEA is holding data for some random guy buying roids online using btc, please dude take your meds if you actually believe the first two points
> Last point is arguably somewhat legitimate, I would personally never touch roids knowing that it could affect my hairline and collagen, though for a select few this isnt a problem
> ...


Exactly, there are understandable reasons not to roid but everything this guy said was completely and utterly retarded. It genuinely gave me a headache to read, how can you go on about a topic for so long whilst literally not knowing anything about it.


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 16, 2021)

natty lean physique is all you need, unless you really want to or you’re plan on making money with your body or plan on being a professional bodybuilder, roids are not needed to looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> I've read forum posts of people talking about how their husbands are locked up because of steroids they used years ago before they even met them, after the DEA busted the dealers and seized their server with names and addresses. It's a federal crime, and investigations are led by the FBI, DEA, and homeland security (Link). It could be all larps, but that's a risk your taking when you choose to be a drug addict. Just because you stop using, doesn't mean the data of your crimes will disappear.


That does not happen whatsoever. How about do some actual fucking research instead of believing the first thing you hear on a forum full of foids.

The link you sent was related to distribution, not possession for personal use dumbass. You don't even look at the links that you post. The dudes who got locked up (if it did actually happen, highly unlikely) must have bought massive quantities, making it obvious that they were distributing themselves. How can you have such a low level of critical thinking skill?

Yeah stay silent you fucking bitch boy.


----------



## homesick (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm interested in what facial benefits one can receive from roids or hgh. everything else is already bonus

does someone know about threads or have experience?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Dec 16, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Honestly do what the fuck you want. I am indiffirent to anyone who decides to stay natty or juice. I am going to stay natty because thats what I want to do. There should be no shame in which path you decide to take.
> 
> All I will say is do your research if you decide to take PEDs. I am also assuming that PEDs are expensive. I also don't approve of teenagers abusing PEDs to take shortcuts.
> 
> I agree there is so much fear mongering over steroid/PED use. Its healthier to be blasting T over living a sedentary lifestyle.



Ironic considering he isn't natural.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 16, 2021)

homesick said:


> I'm interested in what facial benefits one can receive from roids or hgh. everything else is already bonus
> 
> does someone know about threads or have experience?


Bigger masseter muscle and wider neck/traps. Do you expect bones to grow from roids?

Facial changes from hgh are a meme, and only happen when you develope a syndrome called acromegaly at extremely large doses. Look at rich piana for example.


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

homesick said:


> I'm interested in what facial benefits one can receive from roids or hgh. everything else is already bonus
> 
> does someone know about threads or have experience?


The androgens in Test, combined with the 5-alpha reduction into DHT can masculinise your facial features (wider jaw, larger browridge etc) in the long term. This is even more likely with high IGF-1 levels. (Can be achieved via GH etc).

However, it is bad for your facial aesthetics in the short term. The aromatization into estrogen will excess cause water retention, making your face look puffy. This can be countered with an AI, but just be careful with your dosage, make sure you get bloodwork.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 16, 2021)

There is no reason for me to take steroids


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 16, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> That does not happen whatsoever. How about do some actual fucking research instead of believing the first thing you hear on a forum full of foids.
> 
> The link you sent was related to distribution, not possession for personal use dumbass. You don't even look at the links that you post. The dudes who got locked up (if it did actually happen, highly unlikely) must have bought massive quantities, making it obvious that they were distributing themselves. How can you have such a low level of critical thinking skill?


It doesn't matter, your belief that you can just break the law over and over, and that no one will ever come after you is delusion. I already know that looks maxing is infected by drug dealers trying to push their shit onto emotionally vulnerable teenagers.


gigabrad said:


> That does not happen whatsoever.


Zero Proof it doesn't happen. The idea that you can just break the law over and over and leave behind digital evidence that will exist forever without getting caught is taking a big risk. I'm not trying to be an asshole, I'm trying to look out for people who will regret their choices after they get fired from their jobs and have a felony drug offense on their record. But it's pointless to argue with drug addicts. I'm out.


----------



## Deleted member 13847 (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> It doesn't matter, your belief that you can just break the law over and over, and that no one will ever come after you is delusion. I already know that looks maxing is infected by drug dealers trying to push their shit onto emotionally vulnerable teenagers.
> 
> Zero Proof it doesn't happen. The idea that you can just break the law over and over and leave behind digital evidence that will exist forever without getting caught is taking a big risk. I'm not trying to be an asshole, I'm trying to look out for people who will regret their choices after they get fired from their jobs and have a felony drug offense on their record. But it's pointless to argue with drug addicts. I'm out.


Youre actually a fucking moron and incredibly high inhib if you believe this, you literally sound so timid and risk averse just from this post alone, get a grip


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> It doesn't matter, your belief that you can just break the law over and over, and that no one will ever come after you is delusion. I already know that looks maxing is infected by drug dealers trying to push their shit onto emotionally vulnerable teenagers.
> 
> Zero Proof it doesn't happen. The idea that you can just break the law over and over and leave behind digital evidence that will exist forever without getting caught is taking a big risk. I'm not trying to be an asshole, I'm trying to look out for people who will regret their choices after they get fired from their jobs and have a felony drug offense on their record. But it's pointless to argue with drug addicts. I'm out.


No you aren't, you're being a paranoid schizophrenic. You're definitely scared of crossing roads and you probably wear a mask alone in your house. There aren't any drug dealers on here you stupid fuck.

Since when tf was this website so cucked we have these faggots crying "muh breaking the law", that's the most soy thing I have ever heard. It's legal where I am anyway, lmao.

Holy shit that second paragraph too. It doesn't matter how much digital evidence there is, they will not come after you if you are not clearly a distributor. There are 10,000 DEA employees, they put all their resources towards catching big dealers and cartel members, not bodybuilders you absolute imbecile. It is literally 0 risk in a legal sense. 

There are literally IFBB pros, Mr. Olympia level bodybuilders with millions of followers who openly talk on social media about their use of anabolics, nothing even happens to them. 

"Zero proof it doesn't happen", that's the most logically flawed statement I've ever heard, the burden of proof is on you when you're saying something does happen. 

Yeah you get the fuck out because you are dumb as shit and all your points collapsed, so you are sitting here saying "MUH ITS ILEGAL IM LOOKCING OUT FOR PEEPLE ". You got absolutely fucking dismantled, never post again tbh.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 16, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> It doesn't matter, your belief that you can just break the law over and over, and that no one will ever come after you is delusion. I already know that looks maxing is infected by drug dealers trying to push their shit onto emotionally vulnerable teenagers.
> 
> Zero Proof it doesn't happen. The idea that you can just break the law over and over and leave behind digital evidence that will exist forever without getting caught is taking a big risk. I'm not trying to be an asshole, I'm trying to look out for people who will regret their choices after they get fired from their jobs and have a felony drug offense on their record. But it's pointless to argue with drug addicts. I'm out.



Your arguments are some of the most paranoid and beta things I've ever read. I literally would worry about this shit when I went on porn sites at age 15. The DEA is most certainly not at all gonna care about the hundreds of dudes buying gear online. They care about the distributors, tracking down people who've used in the past is just way too much time spent on nothing, If this is actually your mindset then I feel sorry for you. You probably never drank underage and never went outside after 10pm in middle school cause it was past curfew. Very inhibited loser lifestyle.


----------



## entropy137 (Dec 25, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> It doesn't matter, your belief that you can just break the law over and over, and that no one will ever come after you is delusion. I already know that looks maxing is infected by drug dealers trying to push their shit onto emotionally vulnerable teenagers.
> 
> Zero Proof it doesn't happen. The idea that you can just break the law over and over and leave behind digital evidence that will exist forever without getting caught is taking a big risk. I'm not trying to be an asshole, I'm trying to look out for people who will regret their choices after they get fired from their jobs and have a felony drug offense on their record. But it's pointless to argue with drug addicts. I'm out.


I'm just one person but I've broken the law over and over and not gotten caught.


----------



## _____ (Dec 25, 2021)

I dont care about health or anything , i just would get bald in 4 seconds if i start


----------



## oldcelloser (Dec 26, 2021)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> I bet if you ran a lot of ius of hgh with a high dose of test and tren and had a palate expander in your mouth youd look different after only 10 weeks


why with a palate expander? whats the reason behind this combo?


kalefartbomb said:


> and are on test for life now


oh nooooooo; not injecting TESTOSTERONE for life , noo, say it aint so please 


gigabrad said:


> finally a high iq user, anti-steroid copers are actually the biggest dumbfucks on the planet
> 
> getting on test was the best decision i've ever made, i'm somewhat of a hyper responder and i'm now being coached by an ifbb pro
> 
> ...


congrats; chad energy tbh


----------



## maloccluso (Dec 26, 2021)

i would roid to death if not for hair


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Dec 26, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> why with a palate expander? whats the reason behind this combo?
> 
> oh nooooooo; not injecting TESTOSTERONE for life , noo, say it aint so please
> 
> congrats; chad energy tbh


Would “inspire” your bones to move and grow more than if you didnt use it


----------



## highT (Dec 26, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> "Have you even done a single cycle"
> I'm competing in bodybuilding and my coach is an IFBB pro dumbfuck. Who tf is Tony Huge? And you're a dumbass if you had to constantly use an ancillary on test, I've never even had to go near an AI. You should have lowered the dosage or some shit, idk why you'd blast test for years when you don't even respond well to it.
> 
> "foolishly make you attractive" LMAO, I'm a 6"4 hyper responder, I'm getting pussy thrown at me left right and centre.
> studies literally show how women react to massive shoulders the same way men react to massive tits. gtfo with your old man cope bro.


what’s your weight at that height? any noteworthy stats? I want to start roiding now that I’ve been lifting for 10 years and definitely been hitting my natty potential. I’m 6’4.5” with 53 inch shoulders, 32 waist, 210 lbs lean natty currently


----------



## Deleted member 13476 (Dec 26, 2021)

highT said:


> what’s your weight at that height? any noteworthy stats? I want to start roiding now that I’ve been lifting for 10 years and definitely been hitting my natty potential. I’m 6’4.5” with 53 inch shoulders, 32 waist, 210 lbs lean natty currently


Currently 94kg and gaining pretty quickly, I was 76kg 8 weeks ago when I started. A lot of it is obviously glycogen and water retention, lots of muscle too however. You seem to have good stats already, how much muscle you'll put on really just depends on your genetic response, you could blow up or gain very little. 

If your delts blow up, which they likely will, your proportions will look insane. High shoulder/waist ratio is really aesthetic and will make your physique stand out way more, you'll look ten times better than the 99% of natties. I was averagish before and now have one of the best physiques in my gym, I responded very well however. I can't say for certain how much you'll gain, but at our heights roids are such a massive halo that I'd say it's definitely worth trying and seeing how you respond. r/steroids has most of the info you'll need.


----------



## one job away (Dec 26, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> "Muh Early Death" "Muh Health Problems!"
> 
> First of all, just stick to test, and maybe throw in some deca or something else light and you're good.
> Beyond that though, I find it baffling to act as though "early death" in a post industrial society is a legitimate setback.
> ...


Never heard anyone care for health. It’s just about losing hair and getting acne


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Dec 26, 2021)

Pointless without the frame, face and height. Even with the aforementioned qualities roiding and even gymcelling past a swimmer’s physique just isn’t necessary


----------



## highT (Dec 26, 2021)

gigabrad said:


> Currently 94kg and gaining pretty quickly, I was 76kg 8 weeks ago when I started. A lot of it is obviously glycogen and water retention, lots of muscle too however. You seem to have good stats already, how much muscle you'll put on really just depends on your genetic response, you could blow up or gain very little.
> 
> If your delts blow up, which they likely will, your proportions will look insane. High shoulder/waist ratio is really aesthetic and will make your physique stand out way more, you'll look ten times better than the 99% of natties. I was averagish before and now have one of the best physiques in my gym, I responded very well however. I can't say for certain how much you'll gain, but at our heights roids are such a massive halo that I'd say it's definitely worth trying and seeing how you respond. r/steroids has most of the info you'll need.


Appreciate the response bro. Yeah when I was young I was skinny as hell, but when I started lifting in high school I blew up (noob gains) and immediately started receiving interest from girls. The difference was night and day. So I’ve never stopped lifting. I’ve always been wary about pinning just because of my preconception that once I start, I’ll never be able to stop.. But maybe I just need to do more research on the topic. Good luck on your future competitions!


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 26, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> "Muh Early Death" "Muh Health Problems!"
> 
> First of all, just stick to test, and maybe throw in some deca or something else light and you're good.
> Beyond that though, I find it baffling to act as though "early death" in a post industrial society is a legitimate setback.
> ...


I wanna keep my natty T intact


----------

